# got rid of my Flower Horn



## Davo (Jan 29, 2004)

After discussing with you guys i got my self a flower horn!!

however after having the guy for a couple of days i didn't like him. The personality just wasn't what i liked. I'm used to my P's who will put an end to any life form within seconds!! The FH was more like a bitch constantly nagging at the Pleco and anything else i put in there. He would nag them to death!!!!!!









No offense to the guys who like the FH but i couldn't keep him. Thanks for all your help.

I replace him with a lot of little fellows.. Blue Malavi and some other cichlids. they are very PRETTY!!! My baby loves them!!! I have given my tank to my little baby girl. shall post pics soon.


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

yeah right.. this sounds like so negative lame ass press for FH. I can post plenty of videos of flowerhorn jumping out of water to attack fingers.. every single one will do this that you buy from a dealer. However, you purcahse a POS fake flowerhorn from pet smart and expect something out of it. FH are already known the world over for being the most interactive and nasty pet fish that one can keep in a reasonably size aquarium. This reall stands true for all Central american cichlids.

Post me one video of piranhas jumping out of the water to attack someones fingers... they have never done it. and africans have absoultely no personality.. so that was a ridiculous switch on your part being your looking for more attitude.


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

Poseidon X said:


> yeah right.. this sounds like so negative lame ass press for FH. I can post plenty of videos of flowerhorn jumping out of water to attack fingers.. every single one will do this that you buy from a dealer. However, you purcahse a POS fake flowerhorn from pet smart and expect something out of it. FH are already known the world over for being the most interactive and nasty pet fish that one can keep in a reasonably size aquarium. This reall stands true for all Central american cichlids.
> 
> Post me one video of piranhas jumping out of the water to attack someones fingers... they have never done it. and africans have absoultely no personality.. so that was a ridiculous switch on your part being your looking for more attitude.


Damn man,
Remember you used to blow a different horn at one time?
S.Brandtii-most aggressive best looking fish of all.. etc..........
He didn't like it and there's bound to be "negative press" about FH sometimes.
I personally think they are abominations <----There, more negative press :rasp:


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

we already live in a world of abominations.. like overweight gluttons.


----------



## armac (Nov 28, 2002)

Poseidon X said:


> we already live in a world of abominations.. like overweight gluttons.


 what's that got to do with anything, somebody has a different opinion than you, thats his perogative :laugh:


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

lol Brian, his flowerhorn was most likely a great fish, but just not for him lol.

they are not the fish for everyone, and Davo - next time do some more research about the fish you buy, and dont put flowerhorns with plecos.


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

sorry im just raging


----------



## ChosenOne22 (Nov 23, 2003)

lol yeah man everyone one is different with different opinions...to each their own


----------



## Puma (Jan 27, 2004)

> africans have absoultely no personality.. so that was a ridiculous switch on your part being your looking for more attitude.


lol, for as much as some people seem to worship your elitist, FH-promoting bullshit around here poseidon, your posts read like they are written by a spoiled, pre-pubescent teenager with a whinny attitude.

for some reason, unknown to myself, your little negative comments towards other members fish and equipment (fat people, etc.) are disregarded and/or passed on as acceptable by the staff here.

way to go guys


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

ok he said he wants a fish that has an interactive personality with him... african take a completely different type of appreciation, just like a reef tank tanks a different kind. Establishing a sweet africans colony with various fish that interact is great... but the endevour here seems to be to obtain the meanest fish possible. If someone says they want fish that attack things the minute they hit the water would you recommend a reef tank?:rock:

I cosider any good sized central american cichlids just as impressive.. certaintly a much better choice then a low grade flowerhorn.



> I'm used to my P's who will put an end to any life form within seconds!!


I guess this is typical of african cichlids.

I have a feeling if wouldnt really matter what type of fish it is, puma would talk crap about asian arowannas.. and how they arent the ultimate aquarium fish just because he thinks they are too expensive.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Puma said:


> for some reason, unknown to myself, your little negative comments towards other members fish and equipment (fat people, etc.) are disregarded and/or passed on as acceptable by the staff here.


 Unfortunatly we are not in the business of making people think the way we, or the majority of members want them to. If you dont like his posts, dont read them, but he is free to speak his mind.


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

I think the decision to get rid of the fh was pretty nuts myself, but africans are great fish too.


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

Poseidon X said:


> yeah right.. this sounds like so negative lame ass press for FH. I can post plenty of videos of flowerhorn jumping out of water to attack fingers.. every single one will do this that you buy from a dealer. However, you purcahse a POS fake flowerhorn from pet smart and expect something out of it. FH are already known the world over for being the most interactive and nasty pet fish that one can keep in a reasonably size aquarium. This reall stands true for all Central american cichlids.
> 
> Post me one video of piranhas jumping out of the water to attack someones fingers... they have never done it. and africans have absoultely no personality.. so that was a ridiculous switch on your part being your looking for more attitude.


what do you mean by POS flowerhorns come from petstores







. my flowerhorn would make yours his bitch!







j/k...... but he would. i would have stuck with the flowerhorn my self to. i got mine as a baby and when he was small he had a bad personality too. but once he hit the 4" mark he became an absolute terror and nothing i mean nothin can be kept with him. you should have gave him some time..


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

Hey as long as they are entertaining, they are doing their job. Sometimes you take the chance of getting a dud from a lfs though, but they definately need time to adjust to their tank and their new owner as they learn to recognize their keeper in the first couple weeks.


----------



## ttman (Jan 14, 2003)

funny thread. I have to admit I love this line:

"lol, for as much as some people seem to worship your elitist, FH-promoting bullshit around here poseidon, your posts read like they are written by a spoiled, pre-pubescent teenager with a whinny attitude."


----------



## Davo (Jan 29, 2004)

Poseidon X said:


> yeah right.. this sounds like so negative lame ass press for FH. I can post plenty of videos of flowerhorn jumping out of water to attack fingers.. every single one will do this that you buy from a dealer. However, you purcahse a POS fake flowerhorn from pet smart and expect something out of it. FH are already known the world over for being the most interactive and nasty pet fish that one can keep in a reasonably size aquarium. This reall stands true for all Central american cichlids.
> 
> Post me one video of piranhas jumping out of the water to attack someones fingers... they have never done it. and africans have absoultely no personality.. so that was a ridiculous switch on your part being your looking for more attitude.


 Calm down Hero!!!























There is nothig lame ass about what i have said!!!!

I don't think that you have to become all uptight about it. The last time I checked i had the right to decide!!!!

Also like most others have said It's Just that I personnaly didn't like the FH. I am not saying that they are bad fish. Therefore just take it easy.........

And for the rest of you Thanks For understanding


----------



## Davo (Jan 29, 2004)

The little fish are not for my enetertainment, they are for my little Kid!!!


----------



## Birdman (Mar 19, 2003)

you guys are all nuts


----------



## OiNkY (Oct 23, 2003)

Flowerhorns









Ghost shrimps









Feeders


----------



## amoor33 (Jan 21, 2004)

Does this mean my petsmart lookin FH won't be agressive























By the way, can some one identify this type of FH for me, its not personally mine but mine is identical to it minus the tear drops on the sides...


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

looks alot like a trimac x red devil mix to me. just a regular low grade flowerhorn. and no that does not mean that yours will not be agresive. i think poseiden only beleives in grade A flowerhorns







i have a low grade flower horn which i picked up for 4$ 6 months ago when he was 1" and is now a 10" beautiful, and agressive fish. and he doesnt even have that rediculous lookin hump on his head. give your guy some time and he will be a terror.


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

of course low grade flowerhorns are aggressive


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

of course almost all will be aggressive.. but how aggressive? I consider very aggressive not even being able to do a water change with your hand near the water as the fish will immediately be lunging at your hand..


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

mine is getting to the point of where i am thinking of puttin a stick on the tube thing because every time i do a water change he leaves a few gashes in my hand. he even got one on my arm, that hurt like a bitch....


----------



## TRINHSTA (Mar 1, 2004)

before i got into fish i dought FH is really gay because of the price
but now im in love with FH more than any other fishes. even if they arent aggressive i would still love to own a nice FH


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

what type of flowerhorns did you get trinhsta? did you go with the way over priced grade a flowerhorns or low grade flowerhorns?


----------



## TRINHSTA (Mar 1, 2004)

i got a classic zz and a red shock


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

I think 250 dollars is hardly overpriced.. piranha keepers pay that same amount for a piraya that is just fished out of a lake somewhere. There is cost in catching the fish out of the river and shipping them to the states... well compare the cost of farm raising a fish for 4 months until it reaches a sellable size and then shipping from the opposite side of the world.

Trishsta.. post everyone your red shock :nod:


----------

